

Very nice job listing background - cfontes
https://www.wetransfer.com/

======
al2o3cr
Yay, giant Flash bullshit as a background element!

Also, blatant marketing spam...

------
neilco
Direct link to the background image:

[https://backgrounds.wetransfer.net/wetransfer_jerbs_1680x105...](https://backgrounds.wetransfer.net/wetransfer_jerbs_1680x1050.jpg)

------
cfontes
I have no association to this site...

Just liked the idea.

